
Alexa (Amazon Echo) used to call 911 - spullara
http://www.cnn.com/2017/07/10/us/alexa-calls-police-trnd/index.html?sr=twCNN071017alexa-calls-police-trnd0344PMStory
======
spullara
I'm a little suspicious of the story since a few of the facts don't add up but
does make an amazing use case I hadn't thought of. Really hard to stop someone
from being able to do this quickly.

~~~
MBCook
People have checked in and Amazon has said that this is not a capability of
the device. Something's fishy with this.

I also saw this credited to a google home before people started saying it was
an echo.

